# Dryer Booster fan



## grainsofgold (Jul 8, 2012)

Had an inssue with my clothes dryer not venting properly- my solution was a dryer booster fan- it goes inbetween the dryer and the vent pipe- made by Fantech. 

I started thinking that this might make for a relatively inexpensive fan for a fume hood project- the parts of the fan are accessible and could be painted with acid resistant paint.

Hummmmmmm 

Just thought I would pass this along-


----------

